# little truck problem



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

well last year i bought a number of ktm streamlined passenger car kits...with no trucks.
this year bought a number of two axle trucks for them.
but problem. the ktm cars appear to take special units only.

one end has the "standard" peg for the screw, still need to fill in to get the car under bodys off the wheels.
the other end has a huge hole. fill in required.
some searching i have come up dry, and can not find the special trucks assembly's.
reworking the car floors is possible, but why if i can get the correct items.
any out there know of a source?

hate these annoying pop-ups.
.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

fp45 said:


> hate these annoying pop-ups.
> .


Pick your browser and install the below blocker.
If your not on a computer and are on something else I can't help you.

Pick your browser that you use, free and a quick installation.

https://adblockplus.org/


Search POPUPS in the search function, we have a ton of threads here on the annoying popups.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are several methods makers use to attach car trucks.

Sure would help to have pics of the bottom of the
cars needing trucks. Some of us could have what you
need.

Seems odd that the front truck would be attached in a different
way from the rear. That is more often seen when one truck
has a motor such as on a self propelled commuter car.

Don


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks big ed that add on stopped the pop-ups. what i had done before had not.

now to find out why i can not copy and insert a photo. :dunno:

not very computer savvy, so work with me a bit while i work it out 

but out of about 18 cars all are built this way.
using walthers proto "gsc 41-hgr" in sliver, trucks.
the mount hole in the bolster is larger than the "pin" on one end of the car.
the hole on the other end is about 8 mm dia. w/rased ring around it.
and the wheels ride on the bottom of the chassis.
so build up is required.
took some photos now just got to find out what i am doing wrong to post them here.
can not log in here on my phone..thats were the photos are,did get to send to this computer via email. but for some reason in trying to enter my password for this web site on the phone i get sent to a white page with a ad listing on the header.

if there ever was a computer problem i can do it triple.


.


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

i guess a pc and i phone do not like each other right now. have not had problems in the past but tonight they do not play nice.

.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would possibly be easiest if you could upload your phone
pics to your computer picture folder. Once that is done,
the Forum's attachment management feature would
take you there and you could attach a pic with only 
a click.

Don


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

tried to do such but the photos came out as text. 
no time right now have to get to work, tues is my sat going to try again then.


.


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

*kmt pasenger cars underside*

finally got photos on the hard drive lots of problems in doing this.

now to try and import them here.
not letting me do a copy and paste.

try this way.

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/packnrat1/slideshow/kmt passenger cars

alright if link works.


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

works. :appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

what is seen is three shots of the underside.
1: is of the large hole where a truck needs to be attached.

2: is the small hole where the other truck needs to be attached.

3: is the whole under side. showing both first photos and the light fixture hole.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a very odd truck attachment arrangement. I wonder what the
design purpose was. Every car I've worked on freight and passenger
had the same
connection for both trucks. Is this high speed or European
type car that uses a truck shared by two coaches by
any chance?

It appears you will have to seriously alter those points
of attachment depending on the type of truck you
get to go on the cars. Any advice would be depending
on the truck, whether it has a built in king pin or a hole
for a screw attachment. 

I also notice counter sink screw holes presumably to
attach the body shell. Sure do seem awfully heavy
duty. Is this HO or 0 or G Scale?

Don


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

first off i oopsed it is KMT.
this set of photos is for a mail coach?

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/packnrat1/slideshow/kmt passenger cars



new photos show all the items in the kit (no boxes, no paperwork for any of them).
blue stuff is for the windows,
two baggage doors, 
screws, rivets, side name plates (santa fe),
light assemble w/wire.
and both ends of the coach, one has doors, other end no doors.
passenger, sleepers, all have door style for both ends,
also showing end of coach body, (extruded detail),
and side shows cut for two trucks under each coach.
under floor plate has semi curved metal at each end so not possible for a shared truck assembly? both "pivot" points well in from the ends,
end caps screw into slots of extruded body. then floor plates screws onto end cape to hold all together.

and kit as pictured, tips my scale about 10 ounces.

unable to do any pms, can not read or write.
problem with web site will not let me into anything other than the forums.

and now the spam has gotten stupid bad, infected my hard drive screwing up every web site i go to. even not surfing i get full page ad's and sound way too loud have to turn off the speakers. and this is after down loading ad blocker.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I am especially wary when i download any program. Often some bad
stuff gets downloaded with what you intended.

Yes, the Forum's PM system is out of whack. Tho I think we
can use the VISITOR PMs...I have been able to receive and
send using the Visitor option.

The combination mail/railway post office car in your
pics is the same I have from Athearn in plastic. The parts
show what looks to be a quite heavy car with an incandescent
lamp for illumination. 

The pivot points do appear to be correctly located for that car, it's just that
they are wrong for most trucks. I would just buy a set of
Athearn trucks made for their version of these cars. They are
2 axle trucks and come in black or silver. Silver was common
on those Santa Fe cars. Then you would have to drill and fill
to adapt the pivot points so the Athearn trucks will
work smoothly in them. There would need be a plate of
some sort over the pivot points inside so a screw can hold the
trucks on.

Very curious engineering of those pivot points.

Don


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

already bought a number of wathers proto GSC 41-hr in sliver.

sure heard bad about the axle bearings. but they are still better then athearn plastic units.

thinking just solder up the large hole and drill/tap a new hole for a screw.

just another project to put on the shelf till i can get to it.

tried to make some transfer boxes out of wood. went outside to work on them..all of the floors (the wood panels ) are missing. :rippedhand:
at least the cardboard storage deal worked out great.

go to a "box" store usely also a ups place. they have two sorta flat (good three inches tall) boxes that work great for ho scale (tall cars aka auto carriers on there sides) might work for S and O scale on there sides. double level for N scale. :dunno:
but you have to build dividers as these boxes are just boxes. but cost so far is way less then the store bought storage boxes.


.


----------

